# Good and bad news



## JazzTango2Step (Apr 4, 2011)

The good news is that I went to a doctor and had a mental exam (since my husband took my child away on grounds that I was bipolar). I was evaluated and found to NOT be bipolar, like I knew I wasn't.

However, I got a call from legal services. I have no money since I left my husband and I have to find a probono lawyer to take my case. They've strung me along and I just got word that they still haven't decided if they will take my case. They were supposed to give me an answer yesterday, but now they are saying Monday. AND, if they take my case, no one will be in the office on Friday except one person, and if she HAS TIME she might represent me.

I'm numb.


----------



## cyan (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, it's a step in the right direction. One thing is checked off the list, and that's actually a pretty HUGE thing (your mental health isn't what he claimed). Hang in there... if legal services won't represent you are there other options to check into? Can the DV shelter you're living at give you other legal resources to check out?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How was he able to take your children away from you on a suspicion of Bi-Polar? 

You might be able to get an attorney who will ask the courts to have your husband pay your legal fees. 

What state do you live in? How long have you been married?

If you have no income and he has income, the court will make him pay you temporary spousal support until the divorce is final. When/if you can get custody of teh children you will also get child support. If it's a long term marriage you might also get alimony after the divorce.


----------



## JazzTango2Step (Apr 4, 2011)

My husband was abusive and when he threatened to kill me, I grabbed the baby and took refuge at a friends house. He went to a judge and got a temporary custody order. He told the judge that I was bipolar and on large amounts of medication, was dangers and unpredictable.

Of course, I'm not. Just got that cleared up today. He needed an excuse to get the baby because I will go wherever my daughter is.

I'm just so fed up with this legal service bullsh*t. The told me 2 days ago they would have an answer to if they would represent me, now I have to wait until Monday. And if they do take the case, they will be there at the court house to represent me on Friday IF THEY HAVE TIME. God, I'm so angry about this. Fortunately the shelter gave me a couple numbers to some other lawyers and I really have to be aggressive about getting some contact since the court date is just in a week.

Thats good to hear about the temporary spousal support...I didn't even know it existed, and I plan on applying for child support when I get my daughter back.

I was proven a fit enough mother by the state of Pennsylvania to be awarded custody before we got married (he left us when the baby was 3 months old and I filed for custody). He works out of town ALL week long and is only here on the weekends, so his mother basically raises her. I have a good case with the abuse because I can prove what he's done with pictures. Its just a matter of finding someone who can represent me in a professional manner for court...and with no money, it seems like its almost impossible.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

JazzTango2Step said:


> My husband was abusive and when he threatened to kill me, I grabbed the baby and took refuge at a friends house. He went to a judge and got a temporary custody order. He told the judge that I was bipolar and on large amounts of medication, was dangers and unpredictable.
> 
> Of course, I'm not. Just got that cleared up today. He needed an excuse to get the baby because I will go wherever my daughter is.
> 
> ...


If I were you I'd just start calling attornies. They will often work with based on getting the court to make your husband pay. I would call until you found one who could take it. Now someone who might show up. If you do not have an attorney you can ask for a continuence to give you time to get an attorney.

If you live in the Los Angeles area I can give you the name of an attorney that works for a non profit organization that will take your case.


----------



## JazzTango2Step (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't live in the Los Angeles area, unfortunately...but I'll be spending all of tomorrow on the phone with possible attornies. The shelter gave me the number to a lawyer who has done pro bono work for the shelter before, so he's my first option.

Through all of this, my father has remained distant and unwilling to help. I spoke with him over text a couple days ago and asked if he could testify for me in court and he said yes. I was so excited because I thought he was actually turning around and warming up to the idea that I'm in one hell of a mess and need some help, but I jumped too soon I guess. I texted him again today to make sure he would come on Friday, and he replied "There was a misunderstanding, I have no intention of being there"

I'm just crushed. Its getting harder and harder to trust someone, anyone. 

I will keep everyone updated on the lawyer search. If I don't have one by the end of tomorrow, I'll ask the courts for a continuence.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You will most likely need a specific form to file for a continuance. What state are you in? I can help you find the forms you need.


----------



## JazzTango2Step (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm in Ohio


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

So your court date is on Friday, Dec 23? Is this right?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Check your private messages


----------

